# Union 2014: Contact Pro vs. Atlas



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

The contact pros are supposed to be geared to Park. With it's lightweight and mini disc. The forces are Unions meat and potatoes do anything binding so I would check those out if I were you.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

ICary said:


> The contact pros are supposed to be geared to Park. With it's lightweight and mini disc. The forces are Unions meat and potatoes do anything binding so I would check those out if I were you.


So you would rather go Force than Atlas? 
Shoudn't the Atlas be allround as well?


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Not to knowledgable on the Atlas it isn't at my shop, but I believe it's an free ride all mountain binding. 

There's definitely people with alot more knowledge that should help ya out. 

Try searching the thread too it's been talked about before.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

ICary said:


> There's definitely people with alot more knowledge that should help ya out.
> 
> Try searching the thread too it's been talked about before.


Yeah. I've been searching on here and google as well but haven't been able to find something about the 2014 models. As far as I can see the Contact Pros have been redesigned a bit and upgraded at some different points so I would really like to get some knowledge about the 2014 models. But yeah I have been searching and reading a lot. Believe me 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

2014 got some new toe straps, force changed a little. I ride the contact pros with my Arbor Black List. I'm in the park 80% of the time thou.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

ICary said:


> 2014 got some new toe straps, force changed a little. I ride the contact pros with my Arbor Black List. I'm in the park 80% of the time thou.


I see. It's not that I will find any of them bad or wrong if you could say it like that I would just prefer to buy the one that would fit the best you know, especially now I am buying, it's not about spending 50$ more that should make the difference. 
I kinda like both and as far as I can read the Atlas is a bit stiffer than the Pros and the weight is almost the same so no worries there.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually just found these guys testing the top 3 sellers of Union bindings. I know it's not from this years collection but after reading this I will stick to the Contact Pros. Definitely! 

Check it out: Union Bindings 3 Ways! | Geeks of Shred!

(Y)


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

You'll love them. I know I do. Good choice!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I was looking for something similiar to what you was and a friend of mine suggested Contact Pros as hes liked them quite a bit, so ive got them on my NS Proto HDX waiting to get out on the snow and ride them this winter.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ICary said:


> Not to knowledgable on the Atlas it isn't at my shop, but I believe it's an free ride all mountain binding.
> 
> There's definitely people with alot more knowledge that should help ya out.
> 
> Try searching the thread too it's been talked about before.





ICary said:


> 2014 got some new toe straps, force changed a little. I ride the contact pros with my Arbor Black List. I'm in the park 80% of the time thou.





ICary said:


> The contact pros are supposed to be geared to Park. With it's lightweight and mini disc. The forces are Unions meat and potatoes do anything binding so I would check those out if I were you.


Dude, I know that you are trying to be helpful, but that is a bunch of nonsense. 

Corrections, in no particular order:
- The Atlas is _the_ all-around binding from Union, even more so than the Force.
- The Atlas is _not_ more free-ride than the Force - if anything it is slightly more flexy and there are definitely a bunch of people riding them in the park.
- The Contact Pro is _not_ just aimed at park riding, rather it is another all-mountain binding - just one that is different in concept from the Atlas and Force. Gigi rides them on Alaska steeps!
- 2014 versions do _not_ just have new toe straps and changed a little. Both the Contact Pro (new baseplate, mini disk, new highback, new heel loop, new cushioning, new straps, new buckles) and the Force (new baseplate, new highback, new heel loop, new straps, new buckles) are basically completely new bindings. Only the Atlas changed relatively little (new heel loop, new buckles). And yes, they all have new toe straps as well.

Get your facts straight before dispensing (wrong) advice.

To the OP: All three bindings will work for you. Atlas is probably the most versatile. Force is a good choice if you want to save a few bucks.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> To the OP: All three bindings will work for you. Atlas is probably the most versatile. Force is a good choice if you want to save a few bucks.


Thanks for your input! 

I see where you're going and as I mentioned just a bit earlier in this thread, it's not that I wouldn't be able to snowboard in any of these three bindings, I got that one :thumbsup: It's just.. When thinking on the board it's supposed to go with and the difference in price which one would then be "the best"? Actually I haven't even mentioned Force that was just an advise I got on here. 

So choosing between the Contact Pros and the Atlas when having in mind their supposed to be strapped on a Nitro T1 board. Which one?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MenzelMorten said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> I see where you're going and as I mentioned just a bit earlier in this thread, it's not that I wouldn't be able to snowboard in any of these three bindings, I got that one :thumbsup: It's just.. When thinking on the board it's supposed to go with and the difference in price which one would then be "the best"? Actually I haven't even mentioned Force that was just an advise I got on here.
> 
> So choosing between the Contact Pros and the Atlas when having in mind their supposed to be strapped on a Nitro T1 board. Which one?


Atlas no question. The old Contact Pro would work ok on a T1 and the new one will be even looser. Honestly I'd be looking at Forces or Factorys from Union.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Atlas no question. The old Contact Pro would work ok on a T1 and the new one will be even looser. Honestly I'd be looking at Forces or Factorys from Union.


You say Atlas and then you mention Forces and Factorys. Why would you rather go with the Forces than the Atlases?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

MenzelMorten said:


> You say Atlas and then you mention Forces and Factorys. Why would you rather go with the Forces than the Atlases?


Pick whatever colorway/style you like and have fun on them. The Force and Atlas are very similar, and I doubt you'd notice the difference between them anyway.

The Factory is an upgraded Atlas essentially.

So pick a binding, buy them, mount them, and go have fun. People get way into subtle differences in gear, when in reality it's not going to make a difference at all on the hill.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Dude, I know that you are trying to be helpful, but that is a bunch of nonsense.


This!

And you work at a shop? Bill's Bike and Ski?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got the 2013 Contact Pros, they are fucking awesome. I've heard they only got better for 2014. But I ride them on my park/goof around deck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MenzelMorten said:


> You say Atlas and then you mention Forces and Factorys. Why would you rather go with the Forces than the Atlases?


Stiffness. The T1 is a bit of a stiffer board and a fair amount stiffer torsionally. The torsional stiffness is what pushes me to suggest something more responsive so you can get your energy to the board more effectively.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Pertaining to the contact pro. Just a observation but the last couple of snowboarding videos I've bought, if you look close to the high back on a ton not just few but a ton of the riders. They are riding the contact pro. I'm sure they were given to them and are sponsored but I've never seen so many of the same binding riden by so many different riders. And not just street or park. But all over, heli free riding and all. 

Any input on why? I'm very curious


----------



## Replay (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm curious if the new contact pro rides similar to the now ipos? Loose but responsive?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> And not just street or park. But all over, heli free riding and all.
> 
> Any input on why? I'm very curious


Contrary to popular belief, the CP is not a "park" binding. It's a solid all around binding that's a bit softer than other models out there.

It's not like Gigi just rides rails and park jumps all day..


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the CP is not a "park" binding. It's a solid all around binding that's a bit softer than other models out there.
> 
> It's not like Gigi just rides rails and park jumps all day..


Exactly, like I said: the Contact Pro is a different approach for an all-mountain binding. Less dynamic, but more finesse.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for your input everyone. I've made my choice and actually I'll give the Atlas a go. Why? Can't say really. But at the review as i mentioned earlier both Contact Pro and the Atlas was really close to each other and I like how the Atlas looks better than the Pros. Thank you all it's much appreciated!


----------

